
Forget Socialism versus Capitalism. Here’s the Real Debate We Should Be Having - nabla9
https://www.barrons.com/articles/forget-socialism-versus-capitalism-heres-the-real-debate-we-should-be-having-51550835040
======
wataruspeedo
I can't help but think about the decline of the church and the role that it
played in supporting morality and social cohesion. Obviously the church is not
the only or even the primary source thereof, but in America it was a very
prominent source.

------
Dahoon
I'm disgusted and not at all surprised that you can pay to get a better prison
cell in some US cities.

~~~
benj111
To be fair, you could do that in 18th century Britain also.

------
jimrhods23
"with rising economic inequality, declining social mobility, and accelerating
climate change."

I'm always puzzled when someones wishes the US were more of a socialist
country.

You really do have more economic inequality in socialist countries. The top
wage earners (and at some point, all wage earners) are taxed at much a higher
rate, which reduces overall wages.

We should be funding education programs to help people gain the skills to get
out of poverty. Not giving them a handout, which is only temporary.

Climate change will only be solved with better technology, which if history is
any example, will come from the private sector.

"So policies that are meant to encourage civic-minded use (car pooling) of a
public resource (roads) are instead turned into a fee-for-service opportunity
for well-to-do commuters to get to work faster"

I think this is a great idea. If you want to get to your destination faster,
you pay for it. In a sense, it's a usage tax.

